# MMMM- Crappie!!



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Got out on a small lake that has some crappie in it, good day to be out!! No wind, rain (or snow), just nice overcast. Took a friend who usually won't go boating this early....Almost 100 crappie caught, a few bluegill and 1 bass.. hot color was white twister on pink heads, biggest was 12 1/2", took home 7 between 10 1/2" and 12 1/2", good numbers of next years eaters!! Fish seemed to be staging near shore, not 1 caught off of trees or brush.. THEY ARE HUNGRY!! Hit like bass! Lots of fun on ultralite!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

After reading "lifeless ponds" in the central Oh forum, forgot to add the shore they were gathered near was the NE corner of the lake... only area of the lake that we got any bites!( one coughed up a 2" shad on the way home ) GO GET EM!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

WTG Jeff!!! i was going to get out but a buddies truck needed some work so i helped him instead( without his help the boat might not be done yet) need the temps to rise a bit yet on big water but i think it dropped a few degrees this week


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

WAVE, open seat Sat or Sun, call or PM!! Good to get the crappie fix on! Did you get the text of the fried crappie?? MMMMMMMMM


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I_WALL_I said:


> WAVE, open seat Sat or Sun, call or PM!! Good to get the crappie fix on! Did you get the text of the fried crappie?? MMMMMMMMM


no but i will check my phone for fried fish porn!!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Got out today, got 100 crappie, 2 bluegill, 1 small bass, and 2 perch... great day to be out, brought home another 7 keepers! Nice chop on the water, scattered clouds. Fish seemed to moving shallower, but Mon-Tues the cold front will prolly shut them down again. Going to another small lake tommorrow, hope to smack some more!! Partner caught around 75-80 also!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Took a fellow OGFer to the same lake yesterday, still in the same area, hope he chimes in!! Caught another 100 in less than 2 1/2 hours, plus bass, bluegill and a perch! hot color in the sun was chartreuse, sometimes you would get 8 fish in 8 casts. 4# test line on ultralite, 1/16 oz heads with 1" twisters! Really, they were feeding so well the color probably wouldn't matter! Saw a bat flying around over the lake at lunchtime, flying right down to the water eating bugs, pretty cool!


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

What lake you fishing at. If you don't mind telling. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I_WALL_I said:


> Took a fellow OGFer to the same lake yesterday, still in the same area, hope he chimes in!! Caught another 100 in less than 2 1/2 hours, plus bass, bluegill and a perch! hot color in the sun was chartreuse, sometimes you would get 8 fish in 8 casts. 4# test line on ultralite, 1/16 oz heads with 1" twisters! Really, they were feeding so well the color probably wouldn't matter! Saw a bat flying around over the lake at lunchtime, flying right down to the water eating bugs, pretty cool!


Thats crazy! While fishing a small private lake over the weekend we saw a bat out just over the water too sometime around 3pm. Weird


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Bonifas- PM sent!!


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks got it 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Used to camp at that lake years ago and the crappie were big then also.


----------

